# How to remove horns that grow back after dehorning



## codie shell (Nov 12, 2016)

I have a Nigerian buck that I just bought I want to remove the rest of him horn buds to be able to show him how can I do that


----------



## babsbag (Nov 12, 2016)

Some times you can reburn them, but those look a little big for that. I would take him to a vet.


----------



## codie shell (Nov 12, 2016)

Ok I'll see if I can find a vet do you think it's worth a try or just to find another goat for my son to show


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 12, 2016)

@OneFineAcre  <---shows Nigies and may be able to address your Q.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 12, 2016)

codie shell said:


> Ok I'll see if I can find a vet do you think it's worth a try or just to find another goat for my son to show



You will run the risk of scurs on just about ANY buck. 
Perhaps you should look at polled bucks.

The buck you have now... is he show quality? 
If he is and your son is already bonded to the animal why not work with what you have. 

Is that hair loss in the pic or are those part of his scurs? It is hard for me to see the pic.


----------



## codie shell (Nov 12, 2016)

Those parts are scurs can you show polled goats this is our first time trying to show goats he was given to me bc lady is moving I have his papers too


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 12, 2016)

Polled Nigerians can be shown.

You can show a buck that has scurs, you just want them as small as possible.

What type of shows will you be showing under? Is he intact?
Check and see what shows around you that allow intact bucks or wethers to be shown.


----------



## codie shell (Nov 12, 2016)

He would be for 4h I'll have to ask the leader next time I see her 
Does anybody know the rules for 4h goat shows?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 12, 2016)

No clue. 

I imagine in 4-H shows intact bucks wouldn't be allowed. Is he intact?


----------



## codie shell (Nov 12, 2016)

He is intact but I'm about to bring him to my vet to get fixed she said it's very easy she just doesn't mess with horns


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 12, 2016)

If you get him castrated his scouts probably will slow in their growth.


----------



## TAH (Nov 12, 2016)

@Hens and Roos


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 12, 2016)

our fair doesn't have a class for buck or wethers so I'm not much help.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 14, 2016)

His scurs look small to me.  Once castrated, you should be able to show him regardless of small scurs, but email your local 4H leader to ask about the maximum size.

We have reburned scurs on our own but they do need to be small still and it is not something that I would have done without experience.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Nov 15, 2016)

codie shell said:


> He is intact but I'm about to bring him to my vet to get fixed she said it's very easy she just doesn't mess with horns



In our area there are no 4H buck shows at all. (And we go to quite a few shows.) There are 3-4 ADGA sanctioned shows a year for Nigerian Bucks in this state, but they are open shows to anyone. The only 4H shows I've seen with bucks/wethers are for boer or market goats.

We have a goat mentor who has been into dairy goats over 30 years that has been really successful in banding horns and scurs. She's even working with her vet to come up with a protocol. Generally scurs on bucks don't disqualify from showing unless they are over 1" of horn sticking out. I've seen judges be very liberal with curling and mis-shapen scurs on bucks too. My Nigerian buck gets scurs, but he always knocks them off during breeding season with minimal mess- either from rough housing with the other bucks or when I breed him with my one horned doe.


----------

